# New pattern with Portland OR blocks



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

So I've noticed the past week or so that our warehouse is releasing very few blocks at 10pm (it looks like just a few for 10:30 am). I've also noticed that they are releasing a bunch during the day. I had three notifications today, but I was doing laundry and they were all inconvenient at the time. I wonder if this is the new normal.


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

On another thread, the phrase "reinforcement learning" was bandied about. It means they won't let you get into a rhythm, and keep you guessing as a means of keeping your engagement levels where they need them to be to suit their purposes. 

Likely they use machine learning and predictive analytics to do all of this, so to get any consistency you need to unlock special treatment from the human element in the Amazon machine. If you are somehow able to make this happen, kindly let us know how you did it.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

flexology said:


> On another thread, the phrase "reinforcement learning" was bandied about. It means they won't let you get into a rhythm, and keep you guessing as a means of keeping your engagement levels where they need them to be to suit their purposes.
> 
> Likely they use machine learning and predictive analytics to do all of this, so to get any consistency you need to unlock special treatment from the human element in the Amazon machine. If you are somehow able to make this happen, kindly let us know how you did it.


You made that sound very diplomatic.  I want to practice doing it that way.
Otherwise I always tend to come off sounding like such an ass.....
I try to tell the truth, unless i'm lying. , so I'm partial to the flexology method.

Subject matter: blah, blah, blah...everyone got pissed off.
Me: blah, blah. blah....I sound like a ass.

See what I mean? I'm actively trying to work on that.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Dawn Tower said:


> So I've noticed the past week or so that our warehouse is releasing very few blocks at 10pm (it looks like just a few for 10:30 am). I've also noticed that they are releasing a bunch during the day. I had three notifications today, but I was doing laundry and they were all inconvenient at the time. I wonder if this is the new normal.


Same here in Seattle, I am getting plenty of pre scheduled blocks on Fridays but 10pm grabs have been much less successful since the new update. I usually only get offered grabs after noon of the 3 hour or so variety.


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I haven't gotten a scheduled block in three weeks. I know it's been slow here, and there's been all sorts of issues at my warehouse. It's actually pushed me into signing up for Grub Hub.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Dawn Tower said:


> I haven't gotten a scheduled block in three weeks. I know it's been slow here, and there's been all sorts of issues at my warehouse. It's actually pushed me into signing up for Grub Hub.


Got much better today I guess the rain scared people away. I got an invite for a 2nd four hour block immediately after my first. Jumped on it


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

Really? I haven't gotten a push notification all day. I had three yesterday, but they were all at inconvenient times. Girls gotta do laundry sometime.

I'm holding out hope for the afternoon, but this is getting silly.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I haven't been able to get a block since Sunday and that one was cancelled. I have a pre scheduled one for Friday but that is it. I have been checking the app every once in a while because I have not even gotten the notifications in a few days.


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

No blocks dropped at 10 pm for the third night in a row. Haven't been able to grab one in over a week. I also didn't get a single push notification today. I'm thinking its time to move on from Flex.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

No blocks available here either. This is why I signed up for a bunch of delivery services at once. I'm already Doordashing and Postmating and hope to be Grubhubbing soon also. I also signed up for Instacart but after researching what it's like to work for them I canceled the 2-hour orientation, I'd rather be making money Dashing!


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

If it's warehouse issues, I suspect it is not the new normal. Maybe it's an opportunity to switch over to Prime Now due to extenuating circumstances?

With Prime Now, the computer system scheduler that they use more or less ensures the deliveries can fit inside a 2-hour window. There also seems to be less likelihood of being replaced by white-van contractors.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Dawn Tower said:


> No blocks dropped at 10 pm for the third night in a row. Haven't been able to grab one in over a week. I also didn't get a single push notification today. I'm thinking its time to move on from Flex.


Sorry to hear that. Maybe come back in a few weeks when it gets busy again for the holidays?


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I was finally able to grab one this morning and work. I have one already for tomorrow. Now after that, who knows.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Any luck guys? My warehouse sent me a push they had 4 hour blocks from 7am to 1 pm every half hour. Never been this busy at my WH


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Any luck guys? My warehouse sent me a push they had 4 hour blocks from 7am to 1 pm every half hour. Never been this busy at my WH


Where are you working? I thought we were both in Portland.

They haven't been releasing blocks at 10pm for days. They let some go between 8:30 and 9 am, but I keep missing them. Picked up a three hour shift yesterday to run 2nd attempts. Interestingly, they seem to be doing these mid afternoon instead of in the evening. Probably because no one wants those 7-9pm shifts.

I'm onboarding for Grubhub on the 11th. Work with flex is too unreliable.

Guys at the warehouse still tell me that the slow days are due to reorganization, and things will hopefully be better "in a week". I've been hearing that for the past three weeks though.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I am up I5. Bad weather has made the warehouse a ghost town lately, loads growing though. Let us know how GH goes!


----------

